# my piranhas fighting



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

I just got my piranha's 3 days ago and there about a inch and a half each there in a 10 gallon with about 8 rosie reds and 4 ghost shrimp so plenty of food for them. Well the bigger 1 of the 3 has a nip just below his dorsal fin basically where i can see flesh and now they just keep trying to bite each other . There in a 10 gallon tank. The lfs told me to put a whole lot of covering in there and places to hide so i did that not a hour later they started nipping at each other again. so basically he said i need a bigger tank i got a 55 gal down stares my mom says we need carpet before i put the 55 gal in my room. my dad is totally being cool about this.he's trying to figure out away we could do this . so any suggestions like takeing alot of the water out and then. moving it into the hall till me carpet gets laid or what?. plus please answer on both questions


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think you do need a larger tank for the little guys and a 55 is not bad to move. Set it up in the hall until you carpet gets put in and then just move it. you can take out pretty much all the water and keep like 10 gallons in a few buckets then just add the old water and fill it up. All the good bacteria is in the filter and the gravel so it will not be a problem.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea...already very well covered.

i would say that u def need a bigger tank because a 10g is not big enough to house 1 piranha (older). a 55g is an excellent idea









set the tank up elsewhere then after u get carpet put the tank in your room.

like grosse gurke said though....saving some of the water from the 55g tank is a good idea so that u dont have to start all over with new water and letting it cycle. save as much water as u can.

keep us posted.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Are they just fin nips or do you see them actually going for the body. At that size and even at adults piranha tend to nip at the fins of their fellow piranha because its a replenishable source of food and nutrients. But if it seems to you that its more than just fin nipping do something asap. I agree with the latter replies in that the 10 gallon is way too small for 3 reds or even one. I would get nothing less than a 55 gallon.


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

well in the ten gallon i was only gonna keep them in there untill the get about 2 inches it wasnt gonna be like the whole life of them haha. mayb i could put the tank in my room and just then when we get the carpet take like all but 15 gallons or 10 gallons in 5 gal buckets. i can talk to them about it and let them read this post. Well i havent really seen the rb's get any kills all ive seen them do is nip the tails of the rosey's But every morning im finding 2-5 rosey heads on the bottom i cant wate to see them eat i think after they get done eating these feaders i wont feed them feaders for a couple days and throw 1 in there then i will get to see them. I dont no if im gonna do the whole mouse thing when they get older. it really depends on what kinda mood im in some times it's cool and other times i feel bad for the poor guys.


----------



## ZzpiranhaZz (Jul 8, 2003)

there not fin nips there like full out going for there body's lucky they dont have big enought jaws yet to get around them. I love how fast i get reply's on this board i just put this post up about a couple hours ago and i allready have reply's its awsome i love this site!!!


----------



## blueinfinity (Jul 6, 2003)

i am hving the same problem in my 10g with three juvi's

there under an inch. and i had to remove one allready who was eating one of the others back out
now the one thatr was getting biten is harasing the new P in there and the new ones eye is damaged

I dont know what to do
if he kils off the one i gues there will jus tbe two left. then id probably have to split up the tank


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I had the same trouble with tiny reds in a 10 gallon (and also when I moved the few survivers into a 15g a couple of weeks later): after less than two months, only one out of seven tiny farts was still alive, but very fat...














Since baby reds are very cannibalistic, I don't think one should cut back on tank size for them that much. Many have experienced this the hard way...
What you could try until your 55 is set up is to drop the water temperature a bit (to about 78-79 degrees), and cover the tank with a blanket or something, and turn off the lights: I'm not sure if it will have any effect, but at least you're trying something, and maybe they chill down a bit...

Good luck, and keep us updated :smile:


----------

